# Zugriff auf die Uhrzeit mit (S)NTP und Wago 750-849



## guwen (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich mit meiner Wago 750-849 die Uhrzeit und das Datum von einem (S)NTP Server aus dem Internet bekommen kann?
Wenn ich im "Web based management" unter TCP/IP einen NTP-Server angebe (z.B. 192.43.244.18) und eine UpDate Zeit von z.B. 60 nehme passiert rein gar nichts wenn ich die Uhrzeit mit dem Baustein SysRTCGetTime auslese. Die Wago nimmt dann immer die eingebaute Uhr (in der dann auch nicht die Zeit des NTP-Servers steht.)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2009)

Hi



> Wenn ich im "Web based management" unter TCP/IP einen NTP-Server angebe (z.B. 192.43.244.1


 
192.43.244.x    
Hast du einen Lokalen Web-Serverdienst (Time-Server) laufen.


(In deinem Netzwerk. Da die Adresse 192.x.x.x NICHT geroutet wird)

Ist das so richtig.


Gib doch mal die richtige Adresse an z.b. http://www.zeik.uni-potsdam.de/internet/timeserver.html

Sind die Ports freigeschaltet  ?  (Router ?)


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Februar 2009)

versuch's mal mit 130.149.17.8


----------



## guwen (21 Februar 2009)

Hallo und danke für Eure Antworten / Hinweise,
[gravieren]: Die 192.x.y.z werden im Web geroutet. Nicht geroutet werden innerhalb der Class a bis Class c Netzwerke die folgenden Segmente:
Class A: 10.0.0.0       - 10.255.255.255
Class B: 172.16.0.0   - 172.31.255.255
Class C: 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255
(gilt für ipv4).
Den von mir angegebenen Server 192.43.244.18 (time.nist.gov) habe ich unter WinXP als Timeserver für die Syncronisation der Windows-Zeit eingestellt:
-> net time /setsntp:192.43.244.18 wenn der udp-port 123 für sntp in der WinXP-FW freigeschaltet ist - funktioniert wunderbar.

[Oberchefe]: Mit 130.149.17.8 geht in der SPS auch nix.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Februar 2009)

IP des Routers ist als Gateway im Controller eingetragen?


----------



## dharpers (4 Juni 2014)

Kleine Erfahrung mit einer ILC130 Phoenix:  

Diese bezieht íhre IP via BOOTP - dem Vorläufer von DHCP.
Darin wird nur die IP-Adresse und die MAC -Adresse verarbeitet. 
Das Gateway - eingetragen oder nicht - wird nicht mit übermittelt (!!!) obwohl es in der Geräteinfo angezeigt wird. Die Info stammt aber nicht aus der ILC sondern nur aus der Programmiersoftware.

Ich musste die kompletten IP-Einstellungen mit Gateway noch einem manuell in die ILC130 senden und dann nach einem Vollreset war erst eine Internetverbindung gegeben.

Irreführend ist die funktionierende DNS-Auflösung, wenn man als DNS -Server das Gateway (DNS-Proxy) wie heute üblich eingegeben hat. Da wird der Name nur lokal aufgelöst und kein Internetzugriff benötigt.


----------

